# Status Bar Pull Down?



## jamester73 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok i have a buddy that has a thunderbolt i rooted his about 7 months ago now all it was kinda glichy before but now his status bar just wont pull down at all any ides what could be causing this??


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stock rooted, or custom Rom? Could've been a bad flash/ download, or Rom related.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## jamester73 (Sep 19, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Stock rooted, or custom Rom? Could've been a bad flash/ download, or Rom related.
> 
> Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


yeah he was running a shiftASOP when it went to hell put on thundershed last night still no go? do ya think maybe try load a sense rom? i would have thought a fresh rom would cure the problem? but haven't tried loading a sense rom yet maybe i have asked to soon but was just curious if other things where causing the problems such as a app or maybe a system app got erased ya know?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jamester73 said:


> yeah he was running a shiftASOP when it went to hell put on thundershed last night still no go? do ya think maybe try load a sense rom? i would have thought a fresh rom would cure the problem? but haven't tried loading a sense rom yet maybe i have asked to soon but was just curious if other things where causing the problems such as a app or maybe a system app got erased ya know?


I don't think it's a Rom issue anymore since you mentioned newly flashing thundershed and still having issues. Look around to see if there's some type of task killer running. Task killers usually don't continually kill system apps like that unless set to do so, but worth checking. Also, check to see if perhaps your friend used an app like titanium backup or app quarantine and accidentally froze the status bar. A setting in titanium backup retains freezes on apps when it batch restores, even to a fresh flash after a full wipe since it saves apps and titanium backup settings to sd card.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## jamester73 (Sep 19, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> I don't think it's a Rom issue anymore since you mentioned newly flashing thundershed and still having issues. Look around to see if there's some type of task killer running. Task killers usually don't continually kill system apps like that unless set to do so, but worth checking. Also, check to see if perhaps your friend used an app like titanium backup or app quarantine and accidentally froze the status bar. A setting in titanium backup retains freezes on apps when it batch restores, even to a fresh flash after a full wipe since it saves apps and titanium backup settings to sd card.
> 
> Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


Ok i fixed it got to thinking that hey the go launcher might have something to make a short cut for notifications and digging through the settings for go launcher sure as sh*t there it was if you go to gesture settings in go launcher preferences there's a glide up or glide down select function then set to show notification done fixed if anyone has a broken pull down this will work nicely. thanks quick for all your insight man but to add to your post i loaded the rom so no task killers were installed iknow better task killers are the devil but i do have titanium back up on his phone but told him never to touch it it could cause a lot of problems if you delete system apps everything is working awesome installed the v6 supercharger and it running like 200 mph so good to go!! again thanks quick for staying with me hope if someone else has this problems that we can revert to this as help them on there way!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jamester73 said:


> Ok i fixed it got to thinking that hey the go launcher might have something to make a short cut for notifications and digging through the settings for go launcher sure as sh*t there it was if you go to gesture settings in go launcher preferences there's a glide up or glide down select function then set to show notification done fixed if anyone has a broken pull down this will work nicely. thanks quick for all your insight man but to add to your post i loaded the rom so no task killers were installed iknow better task killers are the devil but i do have titanium back up on his phone but told him never to touch it it could cause a lot of problems if you delete system apps everything is working awesome installed the v6 supercharger and it running like 200 mph so good to go!! again thanks quick for staying with me hope if someone else has this problems that we can revert to this as help them on there way!


No problem, glad to help.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------

